
Did formation of European Union lessen severity of 2003 heatwave - sohkamyung
https://physicsworld.com/a/did-formation-of-european-union-lessen-severity-of-2003-heatwave/
======
ggm
Counterfactuals are fun. But Historians disagree about their role in the
discipline. Climate modelling with what-if feels like its in the same place.
Having a good parallel economy of comparable size, and distribution of coal
nuclear and wind, and similar de- and re- industrialization is almost
impossible.

On balance, I want to believe. Because it suggests that the organising
principle is a higher goal, worthy because it achieves something. But thats
politics not science.

